# The wonderful world of Niki's Jigs



## wizer

This was hidden within another jig thread but I thought it deserved updating and it's own dedicated thread. This means that it can be found easier and I can update it easier.

If any links are broken or pics are missing, please post in this thread.


Different way of cutting 45* frame

Cross-cut sled, different way to make it.

Shop vac modifications

Drill Stand modification

Drill press table improvement

Screw cramps

Sanding blocks

Hold down clamps

For amateurs only

Cheap "Grip-it" clamp repair and improvement

Saw blade and router bit height guage

Cutting dado with hand router

Hand router bit height setting aid

Caliper (micrometer) modification

Another Shop-vac

Clean paint tray

Wild router table

Foam brushes

Doweling with router table

Drilling shelf support holes

Magnifying glasses

Panel glue-up aids

Jointing with router

Doweling jig part 1

Doweling jig part 2

Feather roller for table saw

Push blocks

Feather roller - version II, prototype.

Straight edge on table saw

Feather roller, final version

TS fence memory

Dust free sanding

Amateur's working methods

Hold down roller for TS

Panel glue-up, overcoming cupping boards problem

Cutting strips on TS

CS cutting table

Saw blade cleaning with STP

ROS DC improvement

Router table fence distance and stops setting

CS (or router) Offset plate

CS with Zero clearance insert, why it's chipping?

T square

Measuring tape, not only for measuring

Measuring tape - version II

Construction Square - checking & adjusting to 90*

Blade cleaner

Triangles

Jointing with hand router II

Checking Diagonals

Checking Diagonals, version II

Checking Diagonals, version III

Checking diagonal, Version IV

Logs or round wood cutting jig

Router Lift for amateurs

Glue line on router table

Triangles

Amatorski Patentski

Sanding Paper everywhere

Screw clamps - long jaws

Drilling small hole over large hole or vice-versa

Even bigger triangle - "Copy" and "Past"

Tenoning jig for table saw - it's rolling...

Sharpening

New router - New table

All seasons crosscut sled for TS

Router table T-fence

Router table fence setting

Lo-tech TS blade alignment

Caliper modification

My first box (finger) joint

Rolling Mortise jig for router table

Router Lift

Rolling Mortise Jig - The test

Hold-down clamps for...everything (LARGE PHOTOS)

Cutting very small pieces on table saw

Do you have a Saw board (AKA - circular saw guide)

Crosscut Sled - my way

Knobs - easy, fast and cheap

Drill Press - holding wheels (knobs) and small parts

Fence stops (yes yes, easy, fast and cheap)

Circular Saw Guide

Shop-vac "filter"...always clean...

Thin boards glue-up

push block

Folding adjustable height table

Cutting 2 mm strips on table saw

Hold-down clamps - simple, fast and cheap...


Well done Niki!


----------



## Michael7

Wow, I didnt know there were so many. Thats a real contribution to this site.

Many thanks Niki :shock:


----------



## beech1948

WiZer,
Well done.

I have been bookmarking all of Niki's jigs for future reference.

Surely, now is the time for a mod/charley to gather up all of these and post them into the How-To section under jigs. It already exists and has a paltrey 2 entries.

How do we make this happen.

regards
alan


----------



## NickWelford

I would buy a book with all these in - it is relatively easy to self publish a book - I made a one-off for my wife, of photos and words about us, a one-off in 10" x 8" was about £30*. If Niki was to take orders, a limited edition run wouldn't cost a great deal per copy, even coming from USA - I used
http://www.blurb.com/create/book/info?c ... Qgodr1qw1Q
but there may be european sites of a similar nature.

* - you can get huge brownie points here, chaps........


----------



## pobo

Thanks WiZeR, bookmarked

and a big thanks to niki. your posts are always an interesting and full off great ideas. pete


----------



## GCR

Many thanks for collating all these jigs, I have bookmarked the page.

Bob


----------



## Rich

Top notch WiZer, this one goes to the top of my favourites file, many thanks.
regards, Rich.


----------



## wizer

No problems guys. 

Niki can you post a link to any new stuff in here when you post it.


----------



## Niki

WOW WISeR 

Thank you so much for your effort....I also bookmarked this thread....

As for now, all my woodworking is "frozen" because of the Polish winter but from the spring, maybe I'll have some new jigs.

On some of the threads, there are no pictures because it's old or I made better one or just because of safety reasons but, as I remember, I gave a link to the other thread.

WISeR, I think that it will be better, if I'll send you a PM and you will "Edit" your list.

Oh, by the way, the first post on the list, "Different way of cutting 45° frame" is the one that gave me the "Top Tipster"....

Thank you
niki


----------



## wizer

that's fine Niki, if you PM me with a list of correction and i'll make the changes in the OP.


----------



## motownmartin

Good work Wizer, it must have taken you a couple of hours to sort this lot out.

Also good work from Niki.

Bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## Losos

NickWelford":25c70ulh said:


> I would buy a book with all these in - .



I said the same thing about six months ago, Niki replied that he really wasn't that interested in making money out of all his ideas. He did get an article in one of the American mags, he told them he *didn't want paying*, but they e-mailed him back that *he had to accept payment*, something to do with their standard contract.

As mentioned above it really would be good if Charley could get all these in one place 'cos they are so useful. I know, I've made a couple and will likely be making a few more in the comming months.

He has contributed a lot to this forum and we should be thankful for his ideas.


----------



## Niki

Thank you Losos

You are correct about the payment....it was about the "miters cutting jig"....there was something in the contract that said that I cannot publish it for 6 months and I thought that I shall have to remove all the pictures from any forum that I posted it, so I told them "you can have it free and you have my permission to publish it in your magazine"....

But than, they explained that it's ok to post it on forums, I only cannot give permission to any other magazine or e-zine to publish it so, I signed the contract.

Regards
niki


----------



## Fecn

It's annoying when the pictures disappear from old posts, and I didn't want to loose all of Niki's wonderful jigs the next time a photo site goes out of business, so a couple of nights ago, I pointed a web crawler at this page, and compiled the results into one massive PDF file (complete with an index).

It's 67MB and a whopping 1202 pages long, so don't expect it to download too quickly.

http://yourhome.org.uk/The_Wonderful_Wo ... s_Jigs.pdf


----------



## Anonymous

beech1948":59pecxvj said:


> WiZer,
> Well done.
> 
> I have been bookmarking all of Niki's jigs for future reference.
> 
> Surely, now is the time for a mod/charley to gather up all of these and post them into the How-To section under jigs. It already exists and has a paltrey 2 entries.
> 
> How do we make this happen.
> 
> regards
> alan



Only Charley can do this - drop him a pm


----------



## sometimewoodworker

wizer":2s49gkwy said:


> This was hidden within another jig thread but I thought it deserved updating and it's own dedicated thread. This means that it can be found easier and I can update it easier.
> 
> If any links are broken or pics are missing, please post in this thread.
> Well done Niki!


Posts With missing pics or superced are:
Blade cleaner
Checking Diagonals
Checking Diagonals, version II
Checking Diagonals, version III
Clean paint tray
Cross-cut sled, different way to make it.
CS with Zero clearance insert, why it's chipping?
Cutting dado with hand router
Doweling jig part 1
Doweling jig part 2
Feather roller - version II, prototype.
Drilling shelf support holes
Lo-tech TS blade alignment
Jointing with router
Glue line on router table
Feather roller for table saw
Panel glue-up aids
Panel glue-up, overcoming cupping boards problem
Measuring tape, not only for measuring
Saw blade cleaning with STP
Router table fence setting
Push blocks
Sharpening


----------



## John. B

Tom, you've just :wink: got to get out more.


----------



## Gower

Many thanks Wizer & Niki for a great resource.

Jim


----------



## Waka

In the mean time could it not be made a sticky?


----------



## CHJ

Waka":3p2yhbee said:


> In the mean time could it not be made a sticky?



I certainly think the forum could do with a section with some form of access rights allocation to allow moderators or other appointed persons to add content like this, there is so much useful reference material that could be collated but I think it is unreasonable to expect Charlie to keep up with it all via Forum Front End software changes which are required at the moment.

The problem of disappearing pictures is always a problem, a couple have disappeared from Tom's Boxeslist in the last week.


----------



## sawdustmonkey

Surperb list of jigs and tips,thanks Niki.I'm going to be making a couple of them straight away


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks Wizer and thank you Nikki! =D>


----------

